# carbine for deer



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

i am wandering whar a good carbine stile rifle would be for deer sized game? i was thinking about a ak-47. i would realy like something bigger though, but i want the same pice range ($200-$450). Any sugjestions


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While something like an AK can be used for deer hunting (with magazine restrictions in this state) it is not ideal. Better out of the box accuracy can probably be had with a bolt action rifle. The 7.62X39 caliber utilized in most AK style guns is not a problem as long as you understand it's range limitations. Think of it as a 30-30 and you will be pretty close in performance.

Many of the youth model bolt actions are essentially a "carbine" and can be made to fit with stock spacers, are a more desireable caliber and can be found within the price range you are looking for.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Get a semi-auto remmy in 308 or 3006 and you will be fine. I had a pump 3006 with a 20in barrel that was nice to carry in thick bush. 200 gr handloads and ghost ring sights proved deadly on quite a few deer no matter how thick the bush was. :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Me thinks I smell a troll, boys... :eyeroll:

On the off chance this guy is serious though, don't waste your money or time on Third World manufactured wannabe Rambo junk.

a Marlin 336 in 30-30 will do the job you are asking out to 200 yards without breaking the bank for the rifle or ammo. For a bit more cash the above mentioned Remingtons would be great too.

I have a SS Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70 on which I use a Bushnell 1.75-4X32 Dusk & Dawn scope. It's nasty accurate and with 350 grain handloads, out to 100 yards it's the most impressive killing rifle I have in the safe this side of my 338 Magnum. Does have substantial recoil, but that's the price of performance.

Of course, even a used 1895 will cost $400 or so...


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Me thinks I smell a troll, boys...


I thought that too but he does have a high post count. Are you casting your own bullets NDT?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No I dont cast, easier to buy Hornady 350 grain jacketed RN. They don't expand at the velocity I get with my favorite load, but hit like a ton of bricks none the less. 45-70's in general seem to kill all out of proportion to what might be expected...


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> 45-70's in general seem to kill all out of proportion to what might be expected...


That calibre basically wiped out all the bison. I would feel comfortable hunting DG in africa with it.


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a ruger number 1 in 45-70 and i usualy use it in tha brush and its great , but it only holds one round. i have plenty of long range guns so i realy dont need any more i was just wandering about what someone used so i had an idea. I like the sound of the marlin


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Cool, and BTW, welcome to Nodak. Sorry about the "troll" bit, but when we see a post written as your's was at the beginning of this thread, it often turns out to be just to get a rise...


----------

